# Router bits discounted at Canadian Lowes



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Stopped in at Lowes the other day to purchase a pattern bit as mine got too dull to be of any use. Was VERY pleasantly surprised to find that the Bosch router bit that I bought was discounted by $7.00. $34 on the rack, was $27 at the register. Not sure how long it's on for, but might be worth a look.


----------

